# Homemade Tools >  3D-Printed Pipe 45 Degree Scribe Guide

## MetalDesigner

*2.51" OD Pipe welded at 45 Degrees onto a 2.90" OD Pipe.*



I had a Pipe (2.90" OD & 2.52" ID) and wanted to weld another pipe (2.52 OD & 2.27 ID) onto it at 45 degrees.



Could have used a pipe wrap or other items but decided to 3D-Print an ABS Plastic 'Scribe Guide'.

When I first tested my 3D-Printer I was shocked how accurate the dimensions of the final items... Since then I have used it constantly for testing part fit-ups before machining the actual parts out of metal.



The 'Scribe Guide' is designed so I know when cut line is drawn on the 2.52" OD pipe the other back end of the plastic guide is exactly 4" from the center line of the larger pipe. 

I wanted the smaller 45 degree pipe to be 9" off the center line of the larger pipe ... so I measured an extra 5 inches back from the back end of the 3D-Printed guide and marked it for a straight cut in the horizontal band-saw.



After drawing up the 45 degree 'Scribe Guide' in SolidWorks CAD Software ... then 3D-Printed it.

It took a little over 2 hours to 3D-Print but after pressing the PRINT button I didn't have to watch it or do anything else... I just walked way and worked on another project and came back a few hours later and it was completely done ready to use. (Hands-off means can use time to work on other projects ... or Sleep *grin*)

Many times I will start a 3D-Print and go to bed and wake up in the morning and the 3D-Printed item is finished.
(No Smell or No heat other that protected printing tip when 3D-Printing ... I keep mine in the spare bedroom on a wood dresser)



Use an AFINIA 3D-Printer ~ https://store.afinia.com



Drew on the pipe using a Sharpie marker and cut it will a metal saw but could have used an Oxy/Acet torch, or plasma-cutter ...



The same plastic 'Scribe Guide' can be used to draw on the larger pipe the inner hole cutout area by drawing a line inside the guide with it placed on the larger pipe.



Probably not my best looking weld but decided to weld a little and let it cool and then welded a little more and let it cool... Wanted to keep the longer pipe from warping from too much heat all at once on one side.



The 3D-Printer is very helpful for making unusual shaped parts that don't have a lot of stress on them like the DRO mounts for my new Milling Machine ... This pipe guide also worked very well.



CHEERS!!

----------

Hotz (Nov 6, 2014),

kbalch (Oct 27, 2014)

----------


## DIYer

That's a cool setup! Can't justify the cost of a 3D printer yet, too bad.

----------


## kbalch

Thanks MetalDesigner! I've added your 3D-Printed Scribe Guide to our Measuring and Marking category, as well as to your builder page: MetalDesigner's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






3D-Printed Scribe Guide  by MetalDesigner 

tags:
3D printing, guide, scribe

----------


## Paul Jones

That is a great idea using a 3-D printer to fabricate the slide-on template. I don't have a 3-D printer but in the mean time many 3-D printer services companies like Shapeways.com accept most types 3-D CAD drawing files or you can use their free CAD programs to make your designs. However, I like the capabilities of your 3-D printer and have considered getting one. Thank you for the excellent details. Paul Jones

----------


## Hotz

Incredible! you have a video with the printing process.

----------


## MetalDesigner

Here is a Link to my YouTube Channel that has some Time-Lapse Videos of the 3D-Printing process on some other projects.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6U...RZw4pOQ/videos

Also you can check out Keith Rucker's 'Vintage Machinery Museum' YouTube channel to see some 3D-Printed Sand Mold Patterns we made for some of his projects casting Brass items.

Video of Making 3D-Printed Sand Mold patterns I designed and then Keith Pouring Brass Castings:



Locomotive Drain Cock: Pattern Making with a 3-D Printer:



You should check out some of Keith's many videos  :Smile:  
Keith has some amazing *Vintage Tool* projects he works on ... Fascinating Stuff!!
https://www.youtube.com/user/ksruckerowwm/videos

Have a Great Day!!

CHEERS!!

----------

Hotz (Nov 7, 2014),

kbalch (Nov 7, 2014)

----------


## DIYer

Wow, using 3D printing to make vintage stuff. Sorta weird, but then I saw a few years back how Jay Leno 3D printed an out of production part for a car he and his crew were restoring.

----------


## Jon

Welcome redditors  :Welcome: 

This guy made a 3D-Printed Pipe 45 Degree Scribe Guide. : Welding

----------

